# WOW



## Sabrina55 (Dec 23, 2007)

So i dont know what to think or feel.. I afraid i will never get better...I was around ppl who smoked weed and threw myself in a panic attack and now i feel stuck. I didnt even smoke it. I was just so scared i was gonna get high. i freaked out. I have smokin b4 and feelt dr and it went away because thats how u feel when ur high. But this time i didnt even smoke...WTF...i just want to get better..Has any 1 every thrown themselves in this DP/DR shit by a panic attack.?


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Yep! Plenty of times! Obviously weed is a trigger for your anxiety/panic/DP/DR. I know it's hard but you gotta try & not associate with people who smoke or at least not when they ARE smoking.


----------



## inALLAHwetrust (May 29, 2008)

yeh i use to get it when i smoked weed, but i guess you just manage it as part of the buzz, but then i stopped smoking and got it a few times at friends houses while they were smoking (scary) just clicked my way out of it like half an hour later or guess i forgot about it lol, ... read my other post  ... if you follow it i promise God-Allah will ease your problems !! ...... ps. stay away from drugs/alcohol .... corrupt things and people! they only make you stray from the truth !


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

inweedwetrust

Being high and being DPDRed are 2 different things.
If you DPDR from being high, its a sign you should not get high.

Whatever that muslim nut said, ignore that, he's corrupt and crazy.
Stop judging people for their drug/alcohol use, cheers


----------



## wellalrightthen (Apr 12, 2008)

I had 2 horrible inncodents with weed in which i freaked out from smoking too much that pretty much set off the catalyst for my DP.

it has turned from a fear of getting high and freaking out to a full fledge phobia of drugs mixed with alot of stressors in my life and BLAM! DP set in for me.

DP is obviously different for everyone BUT being someone who also struggles with a fear of weed. DO NOT LET THE FEAR OF GETTING HIGH RUN YOUR LIFE!

The smell of weed especially is a trigger for me. ALITTLE SMOKE CANNOT HARM YOU! But for the first few months..id say STAY AWAY FROM WEED AND PEOPLE SMOKING IT!

I've been to therapy for this fear and if i knew then what i know now i would not have let it get to me the way it did.

Good luck!

xo


----------

